# NMR Picnic and Fundraiser



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

The 2014 Northcentral Maltese Rescue Picnic and Fundraiser will be June 21 in Racine Wisconsin. You can help by donating auction items, attending the picnic (Wisconsin is lovely in June - the snow has melted by then) or simply donating to the cause. More information is on the NMR website: Pixie's Story.

We will again have a quilt raffle - pictures and info coming soon on that. Our very own Walter won last year's quilt, so it would be great to have another SMer win this year, too. 

If you want to donate auction items, please PM me. 

Thanks!!!!!


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

Been waiting for this post Maggie! Got a box of assorted drinking implements ready to send!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

LuvMyBoys said:


> Been waiting for this post Maggie! Got a box of assorted drinking implements ready to send!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Super cool! I will send you the address via PM!


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

Bump, y'all.


----------

